# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Популярные лекарства разрушают здоровье

## Irina

*Популярные лекарства разрушают здоровье*

В скоростном ритме большого города, когда многое делается на ходу, а успеть все, в принципе, невозможно, люди вспоминают о некоторых вещах в последний момент. Как ни странно, одной из таких вещей становится здоровье, которого мы все друг другу желаем при любом удобном случае, но о котором почему-то упорно не хотим заботиться.

Посещение поликлиники большинством людей воспринимается, как подвиг Геракла - затея героическая, сопряженная с неимоверной тратой времени, сил и нервов. И тут на помощь приходит самолечение. Казалось, чего проще: зайти в аптеку, попросить "что-нибудь от головы" и с заветными пилюлями пойти домой.

Увы, мало кто задумывается о том, как влияют те или иные препараты на организм, особенно при частом использовании. А ведь принцип "не все йогурты одинаково полезны" в отношении лекарств действует на 100%. Итак, что же мы привыкли принимать в случае недомоганий, чем это грозит и какие есть альтернативы?

Одним из самых популярных обезболивающих препаратов в России остается анальгин. Им по привычке пользуются при головной, зубной и мышечной боли. Однако практически во всех цивилизованных странах этот препарат запрещен к продаже из-за серьезных побочных эффектов и заболеваний, которые он может вызвать.

Современный и безопасный аналог анальгина - ибупрофен. Он содержится в "Нурофене", "Фаспике". Препараты на основе ибупрофена действуют так же быстро, как анальгин, но при этом не имеют таких серьезных побочных эффектов. Кроме того, ибупрофен не раздражает слизистую желудка и даже повышает иммунитет.

При различных дерматических заболеваниях (дерматитах, псориазе) часто используют гормональные (кортикостероидные) мази и кремы, которые быстро избавляют от неприятных симптомов: зуда, покраснения, воспаления. Обратная сторона медали гормональных препаратов - атрофия кожи, появление сосудистых "звездочек", угревой сыпи и дерматита, развитие бактериальной и грибковой инфекции кожи и даже, в ряде случаев, изменение гормонального фона.

----------

